# Sewing machines Singer vs Sailrite vs others?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good morning to all, 

Since I just got laid off (like many) I have some time on my hands and Im looking back into sewing machines to start some canvas and sail work on the side.

So many out there and need some help. I have seen the Sailrite LSZ 1 and its videos over and over again also have been looking at the Singer 20U 53, and the Singer 20U 143 (long arm).

I am inclined to go for the 20U 143 with its long arm reach over the standard 20U and Sailrite, but cant find anyone selling them...?

I know the Sailrite is portable but that doesnt concern me right now. 

With that aside... Which will provide better performance, reliability and will handle a wider array of tasks in sailmaking and canvas?

Thanks!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Go*

Go long arm but also Consider a Consew 206 series or a Juki.. If you are doing this to earn money don't buy Sailrite LS series. They do have commercial machines too..

It's too bad I just sold my beautiful Consew 206 last week...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You can also look at used machines, like the Pfaff 360.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the reply.

The Consew 206 seems a bit expensive to start of with and only makes a straight stitch. I do like the foot height and arm clearance.

The Pfaff 360 is way less expensive that the Consew but is tiny under the arm, I dont want this limitaion when sewing in the middle of a large piece.

Does Consew makes a straight and zigzag machine thats comparable to the Singer 20U or Sailrite in price??

Where can I find the Singer 20U 143??

thanks again!


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

I would investigate machines selling locally before ordering something on-line or through the mail. Having the store and person whom you bought your machine from within driving distance makes for great customer service and is well worth a little extra money.

I bought a Thompson mid-grade sewing machine. Not a popular name brand but it is pretty high quality, especially for the volume I put through it, is all metal with a big motor and walking foot and the guy who owns the store is right across town. I wouldn't trade that for anything but the best of deals.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks for the advise,
I am definetly going to see what I can find localy before I have anything shipped over.

Which models of Juki do zigzag stitch so I can look localy?

Also has anyone found a store/dealer that sells the Singer 20U 143 (long arm)?


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know if thisd place is any good, but they clain to have good deasl:

Miami Industrial Sewing Machines


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

alexsails said:


> Also has anyone found a store/dealer that sells the Singer 20U 143 (long arm)?


Singer as a commercial sewing machine entity is out of business. The Singer web site you see singerco.com is the singer name being used on a few home machine models by a company that bought rights to the name.. All you will find for Singer commercial machines is used, new old stock or counterfeit..


----------



## Liquorice (Nov 28, 2007)

*Sewing Machine*

I've been making canvas and repairing sails for 3 years now.
I don't make sails as I haven't got enough floorspace to loft them.
My only machine has been an LSZ-1 from the beginning.

I live in the Canadian prairies so my season is about 6 months with some work during the winter, but greatly reduced.
Because of the location, the boats are in the 20' to 30' range.

The LSZ-1 has performed flawlessly throughout.
Occasionally it would have been nice to have a little extra room under the arm, but it hasn't been a real problem.
The machine will penetrate 8 or 10 layers of Sunbrella easily.
Occasionally, I have difficulty at the head of a sail where I'm trying to sew a Sunbrella UV cover through the reinforcing patches at the head. But it's usually me and not the sewing machine. A little tweeking and experimenting invariably sorts it out.

I've been thinking about buying another machine to avoid resetting the only machine I currently have. If I do, it will probably be a Sailrite Professional with long arm and 4 point zig-zag. Sailrite have great after sale service and are really helpful if you need advice about how to best put a piece together.

I like the idea of using a machine that is still in production and having a ready made body of expertise on which to draw upon.

sam


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

as much as i would love a real machine, i have a brother sewing machine from walmart. it has done lots of sewing including restitching my sail cover with out a problem. it did 6 to 8 layers of sunbrella just fine, but i dont know how long it will hold up. it has also done a lot of work on denim so i maybe okay for a while


----------



## caribwind (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, having just made the leap of buying (just yesterday) a Sailrite professional long arm (four stitch zig-zag) to replace my Bernina 217N I hope I have made the right decision.
I mostly do windsurfing sail repair, kite repair and canvas work but living in the lower Caribbean I am hoping my new purchase is as faithfull as the Bernina 217n and my Consew 146RB-1A have been. Being that I live down island it won't be easy to get service and I will have to do most of it myself.
I searched for a long time on the internet for a long arm machine to suit my needs and came up with the sailrite-they seem to offer good support.
I considered the Consew 146RBL-3A but the dealer was not easy to deal with-wanted payment before ordering the machine and it was going to take weeks to get-Sailrite had one in stock and shipped immediately and have great customer service.
Anyone out there have this machine and some feedback (altho its now a done deal)


----------



## memelet (Apr 21, 2003)

I agree with Sam: I have the LZ-1 and it is simply superb.


----------



## braidmike (Sep 3, 2003)

We also have the LZ-1 and have been very happy with the performance. All the sunbrella on the boat has been done with the machine, as well as resstitching the jib (a very large job that took two of us to manage on an apartment floor). Seems that sewing machines bring many strong feelings to the surface; not quite as bad as anchors, but... The disclaimers: we have no experience with other types of machines listed, and the people recommending them are quite experienced. Just wanted to chime in and say that a couple newbies have found the Sailrite machine worthwhile and useful.


----------



## kmusbach (May 1, 2005)

I have a Tufsew bought on line and have been very happy with it have done some canvas work and am currently doing new salon cushions with it. A nice feature is it has an extra 2" gate compared to most home machines


----------

